# lost baby no 3 at 18 weeks + 4 days



## want2bamum86

hi guys its hard to lose a baby but when u have lost 5 in 5 yrs well i dunno if i can keep going my hardest was joshua-james at 18 weeks i was blooming and in maternity clothes really bad i was huge but i fell over in the snow and landed on him i started bleeding 3 hours later i was devestated all i ever wanted in life is to b a mum well now think i cud have had another one on 7th nov at 4 weeks not impressed at all i dunno how to cope now 

love rhia xx


----------



## lulu35

massive :hugs: x


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx bbe its getting harder knowing my friend had her baby on his due date and she is perfect i just wish i had josh here


----------



## MaevesMummy

:hugs:
Thats so hard. I cant even imagine what you are going through :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## iloveblue

So sorry for your losses. No-one should have to go through that xx


----------



## cla

im so sorry for your losses hun xxx


----------



## babesx3

:hugs:


----------



## v2007

:hug:

V xxx


----------



## Jox

So sorry for ur losses :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Clo

So sorry for your losses hun xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx girls 2moz will b hard as my lil girl precious-skye-marie would have been due and my ex wont even talk to me i wanted to do somthing nice for her 2geva but hes just being a pig


----------



## rflower

Sorry for your losses . I knida know how you feel. I had 2 very early mc (like 2 or 3 days after the positive test) I lost Brody at 16 weeks June 08, Ethan at 16 weeks Dec 09 and "Alex" at 14 weeks in June 10. I have 2 wonderful healthy boys 5 and 4. Pregnancies were super normal and healthy. 3 drs have said they have no idea what happened. They thought that maybe I could possibly benefit from daily injections of blood thinners. God sent a new ob (who had just spent a year long fellowship deing with repeated ms) to join my reg OB's office. Withing in minute of haviong my case explained, she had ideas and options. I had a laparoscopy 3 1/2 weeks ago and removed endometreosis. She feels that was what was causing the problem as endometreosis can secrete an enzyme that may attack a fetus. It was a new study, but she was able to offer the closest thing to an explaination we have had in 2 1/2 years!!!! Most people with endometreosis have problems getting pregnant, but that was not the case for us. 
Good Luck!!!!


----------



## mandy81

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## happybeany

I can't imagine how you are feeling :( I am so sorry you had to go through all of this :hugs: xxx


----------



## carolyn_s

:hugs:


----------



## want2bamum86

thanx girls i went to my local park and let off a sky lantern for her i hope she likes it and knows i love her very much and always will


----------



## Carmello_01

:hugs: I'm so,so,so sorry x


----------



## lauralora

so sorry hun xxx


----------



## want2bamum86

i am testing on fri with the ex as we cud b expecting a baby in august now wooohooo


----------



## MummyToAmberx

:hugs:


----------

